

Why is a Facebook beer worth more than your news story? - _pius
http://editor.blogspot.com/2010/02/why-is-facebook-beer-worth-more-than.html

======
samd
"When somebody creates a social ecology around news..."

Aren't forums and places like HN or Reddit communities built around news?

